# Things that reaaaallly annoy you



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok starting to think I'm on my own here, so lets see...

There are some things that wind me up so much I get quite angry inside and have to leave the room or just deal with it 

People eating with open mouths :
People who literally pour the end of the bag of crisps down their gullet :
The current need to 'High 5' everything 
People who can't put things back properly i.e big pile of lists in date order :

There are looooads more, but you lot may think I need anger management so I'll leave it there 

I chose these because I am currently in my office and people are having lunch around me and I'm going to combust!!


What really annoys you?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Certainly not stuff like that............ 

How about 
Fly tipping in the countryside 

Old people being spoken down too grrrr 

Having to pay for other peoples kids


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes there are other much bigger things I hate like that, but I meant just silly little things like I have put. Or am I on my own


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Yes there are other much bigger things I hate like that, but I meant just silly little things like I have put. Or am I on my own


I just let those type of things pass me by. Not worth stressing over


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Chewing gum stuck under tables or bus seats  Chewing gum full stop, if I'm honest


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Parents who let their children run riot and cause trouble, hurt other children etc.

there seems to be a growing majority whose parents just leave there kids to cause trouble and be rude to people. I don't think it's that hard to teach a child manners and tell them off when they're naughty

General lack of manners, it doesn't take more than a couple seconds to say thank you for something etc.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> I just let those type of things pass me by. Not worth stressing over


That's the thing, I can't until it has stopped. Perhaps I'm a little crazy


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

As Rona said, fly tipping in the countryside, or litter in places of beauty... it really irritates me when i see food packaging when walking the dog through woods etc. 

Other commuters.... 
Stand on the left on escalators to let people past, let people OFF the train before forcing your way in - and leave a gap for them to go to! Men - CLOSE YOUR LEGS when sitting, I dont like being crushed against a wall, your nuts arent THAT big, Women - if you must do makeup on the train (i dont get it..) dont blow your powder brush all over the seat and/or passenger next to you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Small things that annoy me are:

People not putting things back where they found them.

People walking through a door knowing someone is behind them, but not bothering to hold the door open so the person behind doesn't get a smack in the face.

Holding a cigarette in such a way that the smoke goes right into the person behind them's face. 

Speaking with mouth full.

Saying 'like' in the oddest places in a sentence.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> That's the thing, I can't until it has stopped. Perhaps I'm a little mental


If it's the OH doing stuff I might get annoyed


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Chewing gum stuck under tables or bus seats  Chewing gum full stop, if I'm honest


I loathe chewing gum, for the mess it makes and seeing people stood smacking their lips and chewing away, I also have an irrational hate of the takeaway coffee culture that we seem to have embraced from america of people wandering around with huge pots of stinking scolding coffee, are 'you' really that busy that you can't stop for 5 minutes to sit down and drink a cup of coffee or yaknow have one at home before you leave the house :incazzato: it may just be my problem though as I was brought up not to stroll round eating and drinking as it's bad mannered and rude, but still all those cups being thrown out and filling up rubbish dumps


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

grumpy goby said:


> As Rona said, fly tipping in the countryside, or litter in places of beauty... it really irritates me when i see food packaging when walking the dog through woods etc.
> 
> Other commuters....
> Stand on the left on escalators to let people past, let people OFF the train before forcing your way in - and leave a gap for them to go to! Men - CLOSE YOUR LEGS when sitting, I dont like being crushed against a wall, your nuts arent THAT big, Women - if you must do makeup on the train (i dont get it..) dont blow your powder brush all over the seat and/or passenger next to you.


:lol: That's more like it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything annoys me tbh .... 

Today it's a work colleague whos sitting next to me reading out loud evey bl**dy email she gets, then muttering away to herself, then dramatically claiming she is soooo busy ... I swear I'm going to kill her!!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Muttly said:


> :lol: That's more like it!


Haha, im actually very laid back. But the train makes me a crazy lady. People are so rude. Im pretty sure that half the men travelling my route need to see their dr's about the size of their testicles... because apparently they are so large the man needs to take 3/4 of the seat next to them. The problem giganticism of testies in the south east area seems widespread.

Then there is the chap who whatches panel shows on his phone, and laughs VERY loudly, for the whole journey. Every day. You do not want to sit next to him. It urges murderous thoughts.

The teenagers who decide to sleep across seats, in rush hour when people are standing.... what?!?

People in large london stations who walk THROUGH people. Im pretty sure at 5ft7, and size 14, Im not invisible - if I am static I am sure you can at least attempt to walk round.

I can do this all day


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

people that go to the till while on the phone.

Not only does it hold everyone up but if you are the one on the till it makes it even harder to do your job. Plus its plain rude!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Ok starting to think I'm on my own here, so lets see...
> 
> There are some things that wind me up so much I get quite angry inside and have to leave the room or just deal with it
> 
> ...


I hear you  I work in a huge open plan office and I have dyspraxia so I find lots of things like that annoy me. Not high fives and I'd be the person putting stuff back in the wrong order but bad manners in offices really do wear you down don't they? Once in a while is okay but as we're creatures of habit, the lady next to you that insists on eating pot noodle loudly at her desk instead of taking it to an eating area or the cafe, really begins to wind you up!

Bigger stuff 'do you have kids question' (mind your own), 'why didn't you adopt' (why didn't you), supermarkets, planning departments bribing councils and seeing our beautiful city being eroded, second home owners, landlords who rent out houses like cash cows and fail to contribute to the community, fellow cyclists without lights - the ones that wear a helmet yet have no lights baffle me. The three political parties for not noticing that they are causing that beer swilling twonk to gain popularity, bad manners.... and on and on. More things annoy me than please me - I am getting older


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Being called she when they know I'm a he 
Being called my birth name when they know that's not my name
People reading stuff off the TV like sports results


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm generally pretty easy going and forgiving and too lazy to get worked up about most stuff. However...

Inconsiderate parking. Cars should be on the road and people on the pavement. Your desire to get as close to the school as it's possible to without actually driving into the classroom is *not* more important than everyone else's need to get to the gate without having to play chicken with the other, equally inconsiderate school run drivers. Also, when reversing out of your illegal parking space on double yellow lines and obstructing some hapless homeowner's driveway, hang up the bloody phone and look behind you! You and your kid/s might be safely ensconced inside a roll cage, us pedestrians and cyclists are not.

Kids have been run over and badly injured, fire engines and dustcarts have been unable to get through and school coaches are regularly held up all because of a handful of lazy, thoughtless, selfish twits. I'd like to personally confiscate and burn their driving licenses in front of their stupid faces and then shove the smoldering ash up their noses. They'd likely not notice, though, unless I took their phones off them first 

(That was pretty cathartic, OP - thank you  )


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

ooh where to start lol

People being inconsiderate or even just lack of manners covers most things tbh.
But especially people disturbing my sleep.

Irresponsible pet owners, allowing their animals to make other people's lives miserable. *cough cats cough* 

People arguing about speeding and parking fines, you broke the law/highway code, man up and pay the fine! 

Slow computers 

Those scripted reality shows like TOWIE and Made in Chelsea... I mean wtf? 

My bizarre craving for junk food when I am ill - getting a cold and desperate for really greasy chips :crazy: 

Oh I could go all day, I am Victor Meldrew reincarnated lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I work as a dinner lady in a school, I have worked in a couple of schools before this one that I'm at. What annoys me is that teachers and other members of teaching staff, think they can talk down to you and treat you like an imbecile. When you tell them that you are stick of being spoken to like something they have shovelled off your shoe. They report you to your area manager. 

People that lie really annoy me.

Bullies annoy me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mulish said:


> I'm generally pretty easy going and forgiving and too lazy to get worked up about most stuff. However...
> 
> Inconsiderate parking. Cars should be on the road and people on the pavement. Your desire to get as close to the school as it's possible to without actually driving into the classroom is *not* more important than everyone else's need to get to the gate without having to play chicken with the other, equally inconsiderate school run drivers. Also, when reversing out of your illegal parking space on double yellow lines and obstructing some hapless homeowner's driveway, hang up the bloody phone and look behind you! You and your kid/s might be safely ensconced inside a roll cage, us pedestrians and cyclists are not.
> 
> ...


My son-in-law could have written that :thumbup1: It's his pet hate too


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooooh for a grumpy ole woman this thread is blissful 

Soooo in addition to all of the above: People who get off the train/escalators and just stop! Moooove will ya :glare:! People who don't indicate..yup, I am psychic. Clacking of teeth on forks/spoons....shudder..... Oh and, apparently, I have the superpower of invisibility when I am out alone, people walk straight into me, barge me etc, but if I am with friends/OH/Mara then they see me...weird.

Oh, and my OH's inability to close a door (which is offset, he says, by my inability to switch off a light  )


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Loving the responses in this thread


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mulish said:


> I'm generally pretty easy going and forgiving and too lazy to get worked up about most stuff. However...
> 
> Inconsiderate parking. Cars should be on the road and people on the pavement. Your desire to get as close to the school as it's possible to without actually driving into the classroom is *not* more important than everyone else's need to get to the gate without having to play chicken with the other, equally inconsiderate school run drivers. Also, when reversing out of your illegal parking space on double yellow lines and obstructing some hapless homeowner's driveway, hang up the bloody phone and look behind you! You and your kid/s might be safely ensconced inside a roll cage, us pedestrians and cyclists are not.
> 
> ...


Argh I got to the school this morning (I get her there early for breakfast club at 8, so it's not like the normal school run carnage) and there are about 5 parking bays next to the school gates, some tw*t had parked horizontally in front of the parking bays making it impossible to swing round into the bay, I had to go past her car and do a squiggly reverse to even get in a bay


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Ok starting to think I'm on my own here, so lets see...
> 
> There are some things that wind me up so much I get quite angry inside and have to leave the room or just deal with it
> 
> ...


Oh where do I start, totally irrational things that annoy Meezey 

1. Any repetitive noise, ie pen clicking, tapping, dinging on a computer, text messages, dogs barking, foot tapping, keypad tones...
2. One of the guys on my team drives me MAD with this (this comes in to the above as he does it all the fecking time) sniffing, snorting then choking seriously get a tissue.
3 Repetitive movement, leg jigging etc.
4. Whistling I hate whistling 
5. People being late
6. People being late and not apologising for being late....
7. People who dander around having a chat in Supermarkets, like it's a bloody social meeting, places to go people to see etc..
8. Noisy eaters, those who slurp, smack and suck their food..

That's just the small things, there are loads of BIG things that annoy me, but I can be rational about them the niggley things I can feel myself about to explode..... But hey irrational things they are.... Oh and I could go on


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh..another one. The assumption that any woman in a male dominated field is not there by merit but by "positive discrimination" - I have been in engineering for 12 years and not once come across an instance of someone getting a job just because they are a minority. Maybe, just maybe, they got the job because they are _good_ at it?

Im the most highly qualified engineer on site, on top of my 5 year time served apprenticeship I have a HND & Bacholers degree (plus a handful of specialist C&G's) and hold pretty much every statutory compliance position on site - and i _still_ get comments about being the token woman.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Oh where do I start, totally irrational things that annoy Meezey
> 
> 1. Any repetitive noise, ie pen clicking, tapping, dinging on a computer, text messages, dogs barking, foot tapping, keypad tones...
> 2. One of the guys on my team drives me MAD with this (this comes in to the above as he does it all the fecking time) sniffing, snorting then choking seriously get a tissue.
> ...


Oh yeees, all of these too....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Oh where do I start, totally irrational things that annoy Meezey
> 
> 1. Any repetitive noise, ie pen clicking, tapping, dinging on a computer, text messages, dogs barking, foot tapping, keypad tones...
> 2. One of the guys on my team drives me MAD with this (this comes in to the above as he does it all the fecking time) sniffing, snorting then choking seriously get a tissue.
> ...


Ha sound like me!
Oh the sucking on sweets, omg!!! Why, so much noise???? tempted to pat them hard on the back sometimes :devil:

Someone in here has the most annoying, loudest cough i've ever heard and I swear it just sounds so fake. I am very close to saying "SHUT UPPPPPPP" But he is my boss....


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but my all time, biggest, most hideous ever pet hate is loud breathing. From cute little babies to decrepit old biddies no matter who you are if you breath aloud..... you are my ENEMY!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, I'm with you there furry, bad thing is my stepdaughter seems to breath very loud and deep when she is concentrating..but it still bugs me!!!!!
Why is it called a pet hate?


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Yup, I'm with you there furry, bad thing is my stepdaughter seems to breath very loud and deep when she is concentrating..but it still bugs me!!!!!
> Why is it called a pet hate?


Erm, no idea hehe just what a small annoyance is called from where I'm from (North East). My partner and daughter both do it and I have actually shed tears because of it (see I'm crazy too).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Also why has everyone started using 'brought' and 'bought' in the wrong context?  They are not interchangable ffs.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

3furryfriends said:


> Erm, no idea hehe just what a small annoyance is called from where I'm from (North East). My partner and daughter both do it and I have actually shed tears because of it (*see I'm crazy too*).


 look they invented a moticon thing for us: :crazy:

I think it is called pet hate all over, just wondered why?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

What is it with fly tipping in the countryside, they've obviously driven to dump it so take it to the tip instead ..... makes my blood boil 

Litter .... in general gets me annoyed.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

when you tell someone something and they say "really?!" or "honestly?" or "seriously"...

Nah not really, i just thought it would be fun to lie...

Also my own mistakes.. i dont mean like big things but particuarly in games/sports etc when i'm just playing bad, missing easy shots etc....

also, sentences which start "i'm not being racist but..."


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> What is it with fly tipping in the countryside, they've obviously driven to dump it so take it to the tip instead ..... makes my blood boil
> 
> Litter .... in general gets me annoyed.


Oh that's another real flash point for me, litter.. From children we were always taught to put it in your pocket if you can't find a bin, really don't like seeing people throwing litter at their feet, more so when they are near a bin, or out of the window of a car..................  and and cigarette butts just thrown in the street or those who empty their car ashtrays on the street........


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Drivers who refuse to stay within the speed limit.

Drivers who are dangerous and show a blatant disregard for the safety of other road users.

Drivers who tailgate.

Drivers with drugs/alcohol in their systems.

Drivers who are not qualified, have no insurance/MOT etc.

Drivers whose cars have faulty/incorrect or inoperative lighting.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Oh where do I start, totally irrational things that annoy Meezey
> 
> 1. Any repetitive noise, ie pen clicking, tapping, dinging on a computer, text messages, dogs barking, foot tapping, keypad tones...
> 2. One of the guys on my team drives me MAD with this (this comes in to the above as he does it all the fecking time) sniffing, snorting then choking seriously get a tissue.
> ...


People being late is another one that gets me!

Another thing I hate is people who seem to think that if you have to use a wheelchair you are also dumb / have the brain of a very young child. Why? I am rather fed up of being spoken to like I am about 5 years old!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

_


porps said:



when you tell someone something and they say "really?!" or "honestly?" or "seriously"...

Nah not really, i just thought it would be fun to lie...
QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


porps said:


> I do this  and my husband usually says "Actually no, I'm lying" :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone has dumped a load of rubbish right next to the local tip, like literally next to it...:crazy:

People who pick up dog poo and then hang the bag on a branch. You've done the worst bit, so why not just find a bin????? :glare:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

people spitting - so disgusting and there is no need SWALLOW IT!!!!! 
people who throw rubbish out of car windows rather than just take it home and put it in the bin - littering in general really. 
people who smash glass bottles outside on purpose 
the fact I don't have a self cleaning house 
delivery companies who don't deliver your items when they said they would then pretend they have been to your door but you have been waiting all day and no card was left anywhere.


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds like fun.

1. People who stop in the middle of a pathway, when they know someone is behind them, they still stop and talk with a friend or look at the scene -- i know the scene is nice but come on, not when you take up room from others to not be able to pass you!:glare:

2. Animal abusers and general laziness of pet owner. Our laws are simple. You want a dog, you take it to school. You clean up after it. We have a lot of dog bins (and bags) around. I dont want to go and tell you to pick it up. :001_rolleyes:

3. Poor manners. but really heavy breathing, slurping and having food out of your mouth, and burping without excusing yourself is just poor manners.:glare:

4. This is probably going to see a little terrible but, i dont like the international school children. The lack of manners, and their overall behaviour is not good. I wish the parents and school would do something but it appears that there is very little. Our cinema in the big mall has had to close off most of its english soundtrack showing of films because of the repeated disturbances from international kids....and our onion market festival, we can no longer use rubber hammers with throwing confetti because the kids were using real hammers. Why would someone ruin events for others? 

And just because...

5. Toe nail clippings left behind in the bathroom.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

The way that would've, could've and should've has now become would/could/should OF.

It's short for would/could/should HAVE for goodness sake.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My list would be endless but ...

* People not indicating when driving

* Pepople parking right next to the supermarket entrance/exit blocking a lane because they are too lazy too walk a few yards to the car park

* Americanisms; high school or mom .... when did this become acceptable?

* People kissing each other when they meet, especially people they don't know & I'm weird (apparently!) because I won't do this & prefer to shake hands

* High fives 

* Whistling

* And the one that gets my blood boiling more than anything else ... litter!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Practically everything that has been said 

I confess that I do pour the last dregs from the crisp bag down my gullet! :biggrin5:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

The problem with these types of threads is there are bound to be people reading it who do the things brought up in posts. I know I'm more than likely to be guilty of more than one.

I am sometimes late, but if I know I'm running late, I'll ring the relevant individual and let them know - AND apologise when I get there. Sometimes, things happen and running late can't be helped. I don't like it when people "remind" me of my manners and to apologise to client/colleague before I've even reached my destination. I'm 30 - not 3, and I was brought up properly, thanks. :glare:



PetloverJo said:


> *I work as a dinner lady in a school, I have worked in a couple of schools before this one that I'm at. What annoys me is that teachers and other members of teaching staff, think they can talk down to you and treat you like an imbecile*. When you tell them that you are stick of being spoken to like something they have shovelled off your shoe. They report you to your area manager.
> 
> People that lie really annoy me.
> 
> Bullies annoy me.


Happens with nurses v carers, too. A couple of examples that sprung to mind:

Nurses leaving their used gloves/aprons/used dressings, etc, on the table for the carer (ie - ME) to dispose of. That's YOUR job, not mine. I don't see why I should have to properly dispose of your clinical waste/PPE as well as my own.

Passing the blame to the carers, when it was blatantly the nurse that did it. Eg: Once I went to a 2 carer call and noticed an unused diabetic pen had been left with the lid off.  This lady has learning difficulties. My colleague reported it to the office, who got in touch with the GP practice, nurse said "_We_" must have left it.  We're not allowed to inject and have nothing to do with diabetic pens/needles and this particular client doesn't inject herself, so the nurses come in twice daily to give her her insulin..

Nice try, though.

Not all nurses do it, I hasten to add.

Drivers running red lights.
Drivers who _frequently _fail to indicate (once in a while, I understand, but those who NEVER indicate annoy me).
Drivers texting/using the phone when driving.

People acting disgusted when they see the thick emollient creams I have to put on, or complaining that the zinc bandages they're wrapping me in, are cold. I get it! You're glad you're not me. _Thanks_. 

I'm on a good day!  Catch me on a bad day and this list will be as long as my arm.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought of something else haha.

Lots of grammatical errors annoy me but the worst is when people say pacific when they mean specific!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

People talking with their mouth full
Smelly people 
People chatting loudly on the phone on a subway train or on a bus
.....l


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I have one or two....

"Mom" - errr, since when? It was either Mum, Mummy Mam or Mammy. Can't abide it.:crazy:

Lazy people. I have no time for them.

Liars. No time for them either.

Drivers who do not let others filter in turn, but either speed up to stop cars getting in, or sitting in the middle of the road blocking both lanes so drivers' can't overtake to turn right on dual carriageways....

Stationary drivers not letting other drivers out of side-streets while idly ticking over....

I could go on.....:001_rolleyes:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Deleted, but I so needed that rant, thanks, OP!


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Rudeness annoys me and when people don't say thank you after you've held the door open for them.

The lack of traditional values really gets under my skin nowadays.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

People who say how much they miss chatting to you the never reply to your messages


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Generally, rude people.... I think that covers a lot of things.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Smugness
Flies
People who have no concept of personal space
This is irrational and unreasonable, but 'should of', brought/bought getting mixed up, along with been/being, his/he's etc - quite annoying


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooooo dont get me started! people who use phones while driving WHY?????ull over and talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

None of the above.

I am going from Surrey to Wales tomorrow to attend a school friends funeral.

She just collapsed and died, and her kids found her (aged 11, 9 and 2).

So I am not letting petty crap annoy me. Life is too short - why spend it stressing over unimportant shite?

*sorry for any offense - feeling emotional at the moment


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I am going from Surrey to Wales tomorrow to attend a school friends funeral.
> 
> ...


Puts things into perspective does it not. Poor little mites...


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

Screaming children.... children in general.... 

When you are talking to someone and they take out their mobile to look at... sooo rude!

People not picking up dog poop

Forced small talk by strangers.... im comfortable in silence why can't you be!!

Invasive questions about personal life by strangers (like hairdressers)

Probably loads more I cant think of!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MCWillow said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I am going from Surrey to Wales tomorrow to attend a school friends funeral.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that  Sure puts it all in perspective doesn't it. No need to be sorry, little things do wind me up but yes when major things happen you do sit back and think "Do you know what, life is too short to worry about stupid things" it is just hard to remember that day to day with the stresses of life.

I think this thread could of been a little outlet and stress relief for some, certainly was me. I feel better when I can have a rant about things. But that is me.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

At the moment, it's all this 'Black Friday' rubbish - it's an Americanism that is doing us absolutely no favours. Just an excuse for gulliable people to get hyped up and numpties to go out for a scrap over a kettle. It's ridiculous.

But, for the rest of the year, here's a small selection :lol:

-People who loudly blow their noses in a restaurant/anywhere where people are eating. It genuinely puts me off my food.

-People in the supermarket who leave their trolley sideways blocking the whole aisle... I don't even wait for these people, i'll just move their trolley out of the way.

-People who, no matter what you have done, have always done the same but 10 times bigger or better.

-People walking in front of you, who know you are behind them & are walking much faster than them, but don't move to the side to let you past, so you have to awkwardly amble along behind them or walk out into the road to walk around them 

-Americanisms. People who use the word 'mom' (although last time I brought that up on here I was bombarded by people saying they used it as it was how they pronounce it in their region - I think it's a Brummie/Midlands thing?). But other Americanisms, like people who say 'Can I get a...' instead of 'Can I have a...' and people who use words like 'rad' or 'awesome'

-People who are always 'offended'... if you don't like it, don't look/listen. This is particularly rife on forums/groups. As long as it's not racist or cruel or against the law, let people get on with it and go and look at something else that doesn't upset you. Otherwise it just causes arguments - then the 'offended' person gets to play the poor victim. People seem to be so quick to be 'offended' these days. Just grow a pair!

-The age old there/their/they're thing. Fair enough people have dyslexia and stuff (before I start offending people! If you are offended, please see above) but it seems to be a minority now that know how to use them correctly - just looking on Facebook and seeing how people spell and type, it's terrible! Your device more than likely has a spellchecker, for goodness sake - use it!

-People who complain about the smell of what someone else is eating. Again, fair enough if you're on public transport, or somewhere where food isn't typically consumed... but in the canteen at work, or in a restaurant - just let people eat what they want to, don't make them feel bad or embarrassed about what they're eating. It's not nice.

-People who have to out-do you with money and 'bargains'. My dad is the worst person I know for this. If I buy something, he'll go on the internet and search until he finds one cheaper somewhere, then feels the need to make a big deal of pointing it out to me, even if the 'cheaper' one is a ratty second hand thing, or in a shop 50 miles away that would cost twice as much in petrol to get there. Even last week, I went shopping with him & I picked up a £3.99 t-shirt in H&M, and he made a huge scene in Primark when he saw some T-shirts for £3.50... they weren't even the same colour or style as what I wanted, but i'd just paid 49p more for the one I wanted, so I was obviously an idiot  it really gets on my nerves!

-People who use the word 'random' all the time. I always put this on these types of threads because I hate it SO much  it's usually younger people who say it, and I don't know where it's come from, it seemed to start when I was at college... everything was "Look at that random pigeon" "I got a random sandwich from the shop this morning" "I was in the park and this random dog came up to me"     I hate the word 'random' because of these people :lol:

-People who put on fake posh voices, like a telephone voice! I know sometimes you need to speak more clearly if the signal is bad, but my dad (again lol) has the WORST 'telephone voice' that he uses in real life when talking to people he doesn't know - he puts on this horrid fake posh accent and it's embarrassing. Anyone who talks to me gets an earful of Northern goodness  :lol: I can't stand put-on accents. That's something else that they used to do at college/Uni - I am sure there's a 'student' accent, a lot of my college friends used to do it, put on an 'intelligent' sounding accent and all I can think is 'You're from Burnley like the rest of us, not flipping Knightsbridge...' 

-Pretentiousness/falseness of any sort. Follows on nicely from the previous one I suppose.

-'Holier than thou' pet owners who can do no wrong, and little Fluffy is perfect in every way. (see any section of Pet Forums with a thread longer than 10 pages and you will be sure to find some of these)

-Rude customers. Manners cost nothing. I have gone out of my way to help you - and whether or not it's my job to do so, a simple 'thank you' as a token of your appreciation would be nice. 

There are many, many more, but these are just a few of my favourites


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I am going from Surrey to Wales tomorrow to attend a school friends funeral.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised you're emotional, what an absolutely horrendous thing to happen  I hope today goes as well as possible.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tigerneko said:


> At the moment, it's all this 'Black Friday' rubbish - it's an Americanism that is doing us absolutely no favours. Just an excuse for gulliable people to get hyped up and numpties to go out for a scrap over a kettle. It's ridiculous.
> 
> But, for the rest of the year, here's a small selection :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you for post, made me smile.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Smugness
> Flies
> People who have no concept of personal space
> This is irrational and unreasonable, but 'should of', brought/bought getting mixed up, along with been/being, his/he's etc - quite annoying


Oh yes...would of, could of, might of and should of. You wonder if these people have ever read a book or a paper. Another I cannot take is ''the dog was ITCHING itself'' instead of ''scratching''.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

8tansox said:


> I have one or two....
> 
> "Mom" - errr, since when? It was either Mum, Mummy Mam or Mammy. Can't abide it.:crazy:
> 
> ...


...and taliking of' ''Mom'', since you have noticed that, how does ''gotten'' grab you in place of ''got''? EG I have gotten a new handbag. It is becoming increasingly common.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Thank you for post, made me smile.


Thanks! I could go on all day with these, i'm a very angry person :lol:

Another one is when people tell me I have too many pets. There's one woman at work that always pulls her face when I mention my animals and will say "ugh! ugh! no you have too many, I don't know how you can live like that" ....yet she at one point had about 11 family members (most of them kids) crammed into her house because they'd all moved over from the US and not found themselves anywhere to live, and her life was constant chaos and she said she was doing the equivalent of a weeks food shopping every 2 days, having to get up 2 hours earlier than normal to have a chance of getting near the bathroom.... and she has the cheek to say my life must be chaotic! Besides her though - what does it matter to anyone else? And I don't have _that_ many - 2 dogs, 2 parrots and 3 snakes. Not exactly millions! Oh and whenever I mention my snakes, the same woman starts all this stupid false shuddering and wretching and disapproving noises... it's so nasty! I might make the same noises next time she mentions her grandchildren :hand:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tigerneko said:


> Thanks! I could go on all day with these, i'm a very angry person :lol:
> 
> Another one is when people tell me I have too many pets. There's one woman at work that always pulls her face when I mention my animals and will say "ugh! ugh! no you have too many, I don't know how you can live like that" ....yet she at one point had about 11 family members (most of them kids) crammed into her house because they'd all moved over from the US and not found themselves anywhere to live, and her life was constant chaos and she said she was doing the equivalent of a weeks food shopping every 2 days, having to get up 2 hours earlier than normal to have a chance of getting near the bathroom.... and she has the cheek to say my life must be chaotic! Besides her though - what does it matter to anyone else? And I don't have _that_ many - 2 dogs, 2 parrots and 3 snakes. Not exactly millions! Oh and whenever I mention my snakes, the same woman starts all this stupid false shuddering and wretching and disapproving noises... it's so nasty! I might make the same noises next time she mentions her grandchildren :hand:


Ha yes you should! 
When I was a kid my friends parents said we had a farm and used to go on about all the animals we had. Their houses were generally pristine, where you are scared to have a drink, in case you spill it!
Only had 2 dogs, 1 cat, 1 budgie, 1 rabbit, 1 guinea pig and 1 horse. Much easier than 7 kids!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Text speak and random ... strewn through posts. 
Royal mail 
The sound of Leo's water bottle oddly enough, I switched it to a bowl much better
People just stopping in the middle of a crowded street or walking really slowly, barring any actual physical issue
The rabid, foaming at the mouth social justice warriors or indeed keyboard animal activists who think whining on the internet is going to do anything


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I do say "awesome" but it has been a p take from working in the US and I say it in a really annoying US type way lol That said rather randomly our US team used to shout on mass " Tally Ho" when they saw me or when I was leaving, seemingly they think I talk posh 

Another annoying thing, is made up names for cross breeds........ Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh drives me insane...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

with regards to the would have/would of gripe.. i personally say would've or would'a.. "i would'a done it if i would've known".. might sound like of to some people  Now i know it annoys people i'm gonna do it more!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Muttly said:


> What really annoys you?


Why would I tell anyone what really annoyed me?

So you could annoy me?!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, some people are really touchy..! Just bear in mind that if someone is annoying you, it might not be deliberate on their part at all...


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

How about "I/he/she turned around and said"? Some people say it so often I think this person must be blinking dizzy by now!

Plus- "Ja kna what ah min" in practically every sentence! I think you will know what I mean!

Now I have a very Essex/Cockney accent and I realise I am not well spoken but these things irritate me no end. 

Also being told by all these young shop assistants that they "will see me later".: Well yes, if you would like a 68 year old woman to hang out with you?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

pickle said:


> How about "I/he/she turned around and said"? Some people say it so often I think this person must be blinking dizzy by now!
> 
> Plus- "Ja kna what ah min" in practically every sentence! I think you will know what I mean!
> 
> ...


Maybe they are so used to people coming back and returning items that they do 'see a lot of people later'.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Maybe they are so used to people coming back and returning items that they do 'see a lot of people later'.


Possibly  My daughter has been known to ask where they will be going.....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Shop assistants who say......."hi mate"


im NOT your mate ya spotty faced cretin.....ooops

:mad2:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> Wow, some people are really touchy..! Just bear in mind that if someone is annoying you, it might not be deliberate on their part at all...


I personally see this as more of a light hearted thread  Of course most of it's not deliberate on the other persons part, it doesn't stop it being annoying, the other person doesn't control your feelings so technically aren't responsible at all even if they do it deliberately .. I don't think any of us go round ranting and raving at people about it... unless of course someone is deliberately trying to annoy me..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

People who have dogs and have no clue of their body language. A for instance is the man we met the other day while out with our four newfies. His Labrador jumped up him when he saw us and the man assured us he was jealous when it was pretty obvious he was scared stiff.

People who say 'you don't mean that' - I don't say things I don't mean.
Being asked the same question every day.
As already said, stupid mothers who have no clue how to controls their kids.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhh ohh I really annoy myself, when I can't get something done right, or I let my temper get the better of me, it annoys me that I just can't leave things, it also annoys me that I misspell a lot of things, I use the wrong words etc.................................... Hmmmmmm now is that deliberately annoying myself?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhh ohh I really annoy myself, when I can't get something done right, or I let my temper get the better of me, it annoys me that I just can't leave things, it also annoys me that I misspell a lot of things, I use the wrong words etc.................................... Hmmmmmm now is that deliberately annoying myself?


Haha, me too! I drive myself mad sometimes, am so forgetful, I can't type properly, I trip over my own feet, I act like an idiot, I fly off the handle too easily .... I am far more critical of myself that anyone else though!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm annoying myself with my constant coughing atm.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

People that interrupt me when I am speaking. It drives me insane! It's like constantly fighting for air time. Drives me nuts. I want to punch someone.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

The way everyone in London has lost the ability to look up and be aware of what's going on around them - as they're too busy walking along whilst looking at their mobile devices.

I don't see it where I live out on the coast, but the journey to work is a minefield of dodging people crawling along like an extra out of Shaun of the Dead as they can't tear themselves away from their little screen for 2 minutes!!

And poo bags hung on trees, or even left about 2 metres from a blooming bin.

Plus I'm in agreement with the testicular problem that's epidemic on public transport.

People who show no respect to the older generation, who are rude or dismissive to those working in shops/restaurants, just lack of manners in general. A smile and a thank you takes 2 seconds, is it really that hard to do?

I'm going to stop here, or I could go on for ages (especially when putting things into perspective). But I do feel better for my mini rant!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> People that interrupt me when I am speaking. It drives me insane! It's like constantly fighting for air time. Drives me nuts. I want to punch someone.


My mum does that, she claimed it was because she needed hearing aids and still does it or introduces a new conversation. It's impossible! This evening on the phone she was talking about my dad's new tablets and then said 'oh that's the man we saw in Lakeland' WTF? It took me several minutes to work out it was a man on the television she saw in the shops today. Madness.

And abuse of the word 'like'. Grrrrrr :nono:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> At the moment, it's all this 'Black Friday' rubbish - it's an Americanism that is doing us absolutely no favours. Just an excuse for gulliable people to get hyped up and numpties to go out for a scrap over a kettle. It's ridiculous.
> 
> But, for the rest of the year, here's a small selection :lol:
> 
> ...


I wanted to add to your rep for this ^^^^^^^ but have to spread it about a bit first  This is a brilliant reply and I agree with it on so many levels. In fact I just had a rant on facebook about all this Black Friday drivel!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I work as a dinner lady in a school, I have worked in a couple of schools before this one that I'm at. What annoys me is that teachers and other members of teaching staff, think they can talk down to you and treat you like an imbecile. When you tell them that you are stick of being spoken to like something they have shovelled off your shoe. They report you to your area manager.
> 
> People that lie really annoy me.
> 
> Bullies annoy me.


I do the same job. Teachers annoy me. They always seem to act all 'holier than thou' when really they are the same as the rest of us. We are all the same. We are all cogs in the machine. No-one is any better as a human being than anyone else yet teachers seem to think they are the exception rather than the rule. Some are lovely don't get me wrong but some are so far up their own orifices its painful!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

*'People who have to out-do you with money and 'bargains'. My dad is the worst person I know for this. If I buy something, he'll go on the internet and search until he finds one cheaper somewhere, then feels the need to make a big deal of pointing it out to me, even if the 'cheaper' one is a ratty second hand thing, or in a shop 50 miles away that would cost twice as much in petrol to get there. Even last week, I went shopping with him & I picked up a £3.99 t-shirt in H&M, and he made a huge scene in Primark when he saw some T-shirts for £3.50... they weren't even the same colour or style as what I wanted, but i'd just paid 49p more for the one I wanted, so I was obviously an idiot it really gets on my nerves!'*

OMG!!!! I work with someone just like this! She is as tight as a crabs arse moneywise. She is a total penny pincher. She runs her household moneywise with an iron fist. Whereas I am the polar opposite! My philosphy in life is if you've got the money spend it. If you can afford nice things then good for you! Money burns a hole in my pocket.

Anyway, it was my daughter's birthday last week and she asked what I got her (an ipad mini) and she asked how much it cost and then she went on and on and on about how much cheaper it would have been on ebay. I don't trust ebay! I wanted to get one brand new from a proper shop! Then she went on and on about how much the case cost. I told her £22 and she again said "oh you can get the same thing for a tenner elsewhere". Her face was a picture when I told her that I took my daughter for a field day in Primark. I just handed her the basket and let her fill her boots!

I won't even get started on the looks and comments I get when I wear something new.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

The better question would be what doesn't annoy me.

-- People who talk REALLY LOUDLY ON THE PHONE. The funniest I heard was some toff talking about getting his partner pregnant and their villa in the Algarve. It's a public place; no one gives a monkeys about you rogering your partner and getting her up the duff!

-- People who talk constantly about themselves. I know every possible life fact about a colleague of mine, including what she eats for lunch, how it effects her bowels and what she has prepared for dinner for the next 3 weeks. I do not need constant updates on irrelevant details of your life. 

-- Children bores. I don't want to hear what time you put Jimmy to bed each night, how he likes his macaroni cheese, how many times you change his nappy and your childcare arrangements for the next fortnight. I just don't care. Yes I work with one of these too.

-- People who walk in tandem along the pavement and refuse to go single file to allow you to to pass with enough room. Women with pushchairs are particularly bad for this.

-- People who make a huge deal out of tiny little things. Especially when they do it to try and show you up over something or demonstrate their superiority - WHO CARES!!! no one bloody died, get over it.

-- Other drivers generally - I swear half the population doesn't posses any relevant braincells when it comes to driving. You usually take your life in your hands at roundabouts, people who don't do something as basic as look when they pull out, people who don't use the indicator, chavs in 1 litre Corsas and aggressive middle aged men in BMWs/Mercs/Audis etc tailgating etc.

-- Men of a certain age who try and pass off subtle sexism as a joke. Boring and not remotely amusing. 

-- Getting the train. Like a form of personal torture. When it's busy, where are you supposed to look? I always find it incredibly awkward sitting with a bunch of people with everyone ignoring each other and trying to avoid any eye contact. God forbid you forget your headphones and have to sit next to some snorting, crisp munching, packet rustling, coffee slurping, 'I'm so important I have to type type type frantically on my £1500 MacBook Pro laptop' LOUD TALKING on the phone annoying person. Oh, and they are always late. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

negative creep said:


> People who say how much they miss chatting to you the never reply to your messages


.... Or, you hear through a 3rd party that x,y,z would love to spend more time/chat with you/get to know you more, but x,y,z themselves never do anything to implement it.  My attitude is, if they want the contact, they can implement it...

Of course, I'm still waiting. :incazzato:


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Car drivers who treat country roads like they are a race track. They don't know whats round the next blind bend, a horse and rider, a slow moving farm vehicle ect. This especially annoys me when its early morning or late at night as there is wildlife about and I hate seeing dead badgers, deer ect at the side of the road. I have avoided hitting animals because I am going at a safe speed and can easily stop. I know at times it is unavoidable.

Being stuck in traffic and a car pulls up beside you with the radio/cd player so loud it can be heard in the next county. I don't wish to be forced to listen to someone else's taste in music.

So called friends who say we must stay in touch but don't bother but expect me to do all the running.

When you say to people you are going on holiday and they say ooh are you going somewhere nice. No, I thought I would fork out a small fortune for a holiday in some war torn country 

P.S I haven't been on holiday for a few years now so that last one hasn't annoyed me recently :laugh:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

witchyone said:


> Car drivers who treat country roads like they are a race track. They don't know whats round the next blind bend, a horse and rider, a slow moving farm vehicle ect. This especially annoys me when its early morning or late at night as there is wildlife about and I hate seeing dead badgers, deer ect at the side of the road. I have avoided hitting animals because I am going at a safe speed and can easily stop. I know at times it is unavoidable.
> 
> Being stuck in traffic and a car pulls up beside you with the radio/cd player so loud it can be heard in the next county. I don't wish to be forced to listen to someone else's taste in music.
> 
> ...


Talking of holidays, you know what I really hate? When you say you are going somewhere and the person who asked says 'oh, you'll like it there' and proceeds to tell me all about it without ever thinking that I might have been before. Pretentious!

If there is one thing I hate, really hate, it is people who take credit for other people's achievements.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Other people's litter :incazzato: visiting our beautiful Scottish highlands and I end up picking up others litter :thumbdown:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ALL OF THE ABOVE ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!

This thread is superb!

Everyone - consider yourselves liked, thanked and repped - risk of repetitive strain injury stops me from performing the actions, but these are all so good.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Thanks! I could go on all day with these, i'm a very angry person :lol:
> 
> Another one is when people tell me I have too many pets. There's one woman at work that always pulls her face when I mention my animals and will say "ugh! ugh! no you have too many, I don't know how you can live like that" ....yet she at one point had about 11 family members (most of them kids) crammed into her house because they'd all moved over from the US and not found themselves anywhere to live, and her life was constant chaos and she said she was doing the equivalent of a weeks food shopping every 2 days, having to get up 2 hours earlier than normal to have a chance of getting near the bathroom.... and she has the cheek to say my life must be chaotic! Besides her though - what does it matter to anyone else? *And I don't have that many - 2 dogs, 2 parrots and 3 snakes. Not exactly millions!*
> 
> ...




Go for it!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Practically everything that has been said
> 
> I confess that I do pour the last dregs from the crisp bag down my gullet! :biggrin5:


I open the bag up and lick the salt off . . . . _(*hangs head in shame, while licking lips*)_


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lostbear said:


> I open the bag up and lick the salt off . . . . _(*hangs head in shame, while licking lips*)_


I don't get a chance to as this is my Toby's job!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I'm generally pretty easy going and forgiving and too lazy to get worked up about most stuff. However...
> 
> Inconsiderate parking.* Cars should be on the road and people on the pavement. *Your desire to get as close to the school as it's possible to without actually driving into the classroom is *not* more important than everyone else's need to get to the gate without having to play chicken with the other, equally inconsiderate school run drivers. Also, when reversing out of your illegal parking space on double yellow lines and obstructing some hapless homeowner's driveway, hang up the bloody phone and look behind you! You and your kid/s might be safely ensconced inside a roll cage, us pedestrians and cyclists are not.
> 
> ...


Damn right! Blind people, people in wheelchairs, people holding a couple of kids by the hand, people with prams, people with dogs - all forced ito the road by these selfish ****s!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Tailgaters, middle lane hoggers, idiots doing 110 on the outside lane and deciding they want the exit so cutting across 3 lanes of traffic without indicating to get to it, people changing lanes without indicating, driving too fast for the road conditions - just because its a 70mph limit doesn't mean you should do 70 if the fog is so thick/rain so heavy etc you can't see the end of the bonnet.

Well that's my pre going on the M25 rant out the way! 

In general its people who use 'literally' in every sentence. Parents who make no attempt to control their children while they destroy waiting room/supermarket displays. People who look down on me because I don't have an expensive hair cut, wear make up or fancy clothes - I like my jeans, t-shirt and walking boots. People who see small furries like guinea pigs as disposable pets.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I'm annoying myself with my constant coughing atm.


Snap. :nonod:



Iheartcats said:


> People that interrupt me when I am speaking. It drives me insane! It's like constantly fighting for air time. Drives me nuts. I want to punch someone.


My auntie does this. Then, when I stop and glare at her, says "Sorry". 2 seconds later she's doing it again. :mad2:

I've told her off for it more than once.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

People who litter, especially those who do it when they are directly next to a bin.
People who gang up on others and bully them. It's really upsetting to see people do that.
People shouting abuse at homeless people. 
Cyclists who won't get bells on their bikes and then tut when they ride past you.
People who gossip about others who don't do anything wrong.
People spitting gum on the floor. The streets are littered with gum. 
People who are patronising, being nasty sarcastic not jokingly, people who throw insults with no warrant for them
People who say others are boring unfun miserable idiots just because they don't find said person funny. Ego maniac??
When you hold a door open for someone and they don't say thank you
Getting something for someone off a shelf and they snatch it off you with no thanks
People who stand in the middle of aisles and yapper on and give you a filthy look when you try to get past with an 'Excuse me'.
Those who use death threats and wishes in arguments. Makes me feel so sad and sick when you see girls arguing and one says 'The world will be a better place if she was dead. We can't have it always though' 
People who don't smile. Ever. It's not really annoying. But it's not welcoming when having conversations when they don't ever show some form of warmth. 

There's so many. It really does annoy me when I see the above happening though.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Why would I tell anyone what really annoyed me?
> 
> So you could annoy me?!


You overestimate our interest in you.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

People who have no compassion or empathy for other people or other peoples pets  The kind that throw a fit if they have to wait at the vets, when someone elses animal has been rushed in because it's collapsed or been hit by a car. Someones beloved pet may well by dying, but by all means lets all stop the emergency treatment and see to your little princess and her itchy ear first 

Bad manners and rudeness in general really irritate me.

Littering.

People who buy pets on a whim, without really considering if they are able to care & provide for them.

People who have pets and then don't look after them properly.

People who get rid of one pet because they want a new one.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

rudeness in so many different ways ... i could go on and on and on about working in retail and how rude so many people are ... staff wise and customer wise 

one thing that does annoy me though is men (teenage and ones in their 20's ) with their hands down their pants walking through a shopping area ...JUST WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY its not going to run away you know :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

smudgiesmummy said:


> rudeness in so many different ways ... i could go on and on and on about working in retail and how rude so many people are ... staff wise and customer wise
> 
> one thing that does annoy me though is men (teenage and ones in their 20's ) with their hands down their pants walking through a shopping area ...JUST WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY its not going to run away you know :lol:


Eeeeeew! :yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did I mention royal mail?  A package is already two days late, the reason I pre-ordered the thing was to get it on the day it came out.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Things that reaaaallly annoy you

Forgotten faces
Fog covered places
Missed chances
Ignored glances
Wasted time
Especially mine


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Meeting an oh so glamorous blonde bombshell friend for the first time in years, and you look like a bag lady ( quick last minute shopping run) and she looks like she just stepped off a Tatler photoshoot!!!!!  lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Meeting an oh so glamorous blonde bombshell friend for the first time in years, and you look like a bag lady ( quick last minute shopping run) and she looks like she just stepped off a Tatler photoshoot!!!!!  lol


And the reverse = you're jut out of the hairdressers, have had a free make-over at Body Shop and are wearing all new clobber and you look fabulous = and don't see a soul you know . . .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Snap. :nonod:


You have my sympathy!


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

I am better than you and everyone else attitudes. Seriosuly? No one is better than any other. It is very childish and very pathetic and often used as the last resort for people to do.

My mother's behaviour. I have had my middle sister crying on the phone saying to me that mum wishes to die, that she wants a new house, that she regrets having children. She has said this to a girl of 20 and a girl of 15 and my dad. Granted, i am not there yet so j dont know the whole story but this is how my mother behaves and it is very annoying and distressig and unfair. My sister has said that mum is in her room sulking.  so i guess my annoyance would be adults who behave immaturely and hurt others around them just because they can.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

People who have children and then expect the child to parent THEM


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Our department has one of those end of year awards things, such as best dressed, best haircut, best excuses etc. Not my type of thing but it's just silly harmless fun. Except this year our boss has had the "brilliant" idea of including categories such as best work ethic, most valuable team member, most punctual and who is best at the main job roles. Or, to put it another way, you have to vote for who you think is a better employee than you. I'm sure that will do wonders for team morale and cohesion when they get read out


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Ok starting to think I'm on my own here, so lets see...
> 
> There are some things that wind me up so much I get quite angry inside and have to leave the room or just deal with it
> 
> ...


Goodness! Those are just harmless little habits. People are individuals, you know? I think you need to teach yourself, somehow, to live and let live. 

Maybe you need more exercise. It really reduces stress. Go for a walk at lunch instead of watching someone dump chips down his throat or talk with her mouth full.

My biggest pet peeve about people in general, is LITTERBUGS. It infuriates me to see people toss their trash out the window of their car, or simply let it drop on the street as they are walking along.


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

Annoyed with myself actually. I am awful at recognising faces to names. I didnt have the confidence to ask for a correction.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Goodness! Those are just harmless little habits. People are individuals, you know? I think you need to teach yourself, somehow, to live and let live.
> 
> Maybe you need more exercise. It really reduces stress. Go for a walk at lunch instead of watching someone dump chips down his throat or talk with her mouth full.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve about people in general, is LITTERBUGS. It infuriates me to see people toss their trash out the window of their car, or simply let it drop on the street as they are walking along.


People eating with their mouths open, or talking with them full, is pretty disgusting though and it annoys me a lot


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You know what really annoys me? That Gladstone Brookes advert telling me that banks have set aside millions and 'you've still done nothing about it'. Firstly, they don't know what I might have done about and secondly, I wasn't stupid enough to take out PPI in the first place. I could really throw something at that. The other is that pounds to pocket advert which is on at least three times a day, and the life insurance advert 'sorry I lost my wife, but at least we had the money'. Nice! Then there are the endless charity appeals, at least ten a day, most of which have me wondering how my £3 a week is going to stop a foreign tradition which has been going on for centuries and is fully supported by the so called victims involved.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Goodness! Those are just harmless little habits. People are individuals, you know? I think you need to teach yourself, somehow, to live and let live.
> 
> Maybe you need more exercise. It really reduces stress. Go for a walk at lunch instead of watching someone dump chips down his throat or talk with her mouth full.
> .


I do!  I go home at lunch and see my husband and have a cuddle with Muttly (very relaxing), I get lots of exercise, I gor for a walk twice a day and cycle twice a day.
The annoying collegues are doing this on their own lunch break sitting at their desk when I am back at work trying to do some work!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> You know what really annoys me? That Gladstone Brookes advert telling me that banks have set aside millions and 'you've still done nothing about it'. Firstly, they don't know what I might have done about and secondly, I wasn't stupid enough to take out PPI in the first place. I could really throw something at that. The other is that pounds to pocket advert which is on at least three times a day, and the life insurance advert 'sorry I lost my wife, but at least we had the money'. Nice! Then there are the endless charity appeals, at least ten a day, most of which have me wondering how my £3 a week is going to stop a foreign tradition which has been going on for centuries and is fully supported by the so called victims involved.


Oh my god so true! They call you up and say "I'm calling about your PPI insurance" Uh I wasn't stupid enough to take it??? Why are the only options a) You have already been paid out a claim
or
b) You haven't claimed yet.

The charity ones bug me, they go onto overload around Xmas, it's like 'don't enjoy yourselves too much without us trying to make you feel bad about the people who don't have anything'
These poor kids on TV now are proabably the children of the now adults who were saved via the Band Aid campaign back in the 80's!!!! They are suffering because their parents were saved and have their belief of 'it is my right to have kids and I don't believe in Contraception'
It will never end......


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

One thing that has annoyed me for months.......

Ben Sheppard on Tipping Point remarking all the time "We really want you to walk away with £10,000" 

If that is the case Ben, give the contestants the bloody money in the first place!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I do!  I go home at lunch and see my husband and have a cuddle with Muttly (very relaxing), I get lots of exercise, I gor for a walk twice a day and cycle twice a day.
> The annoying collegues are doing this on their own lunch break sitting at their desk when I am back at work trying to do some work!


hahaha! Ok I admit that's a peeve of mine, people who eat at their desks!  But only because it affects me directly, this one woman brings these awful smelling meals from home, I don't know what she's is eating but it stinks up the whole office and UGH.

Plus, I used to clean offices at night to make ends meet, and the people who ate at their desks, their work areas were disgusting. I used to grumble to myself that I was "housekeeping" not a "kitchen worker" the food messes were so bad.



negative creep said:


> People eating with their mouths open, or talking with them full, is pretty disgusting though and it annoys me a lot


I agree it is disgusting.

But life is so challenging as it is, why make more stress for ourselves, you know? People are gross, there's no getting around it!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I know but I have a short fuse. I am trying to learn how to control it. I'm much better than I was! 

I am a bit obvious, don't know what people think of me, don't really care but if someone is eating something really stinky in the office I pipe up and say "what is that smell????"
Sorry but it is an office, not a restaurant.:nono:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Muttly said:


> Oh my god so true! They call you up and say "I'm calling about your PPI insurance" Uh I wasn't stupid enough to take it??? Why are the only options a) You have already been paid out a claim
> or
> b) You haven't claimed yet.
> 
> ...


That Iceland advert has had me puzzled for weeks with silly wotsits tweeting about the prices in Iceland and it took me weeks to work out that the bloke who goes to Iceland must be someone famous. I googled him and I've still never heard of him and I thought if that is the theme Iceland wanted, why didn't they have someone really famous? And the advert for Blue Bloods which is on at least twice a day. Now I would have watched that programme were it not for the stupid advert which put me right off.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lol you weren't a 90's teenager then?, this is when Peter Andre was big. He was very famous, not so much now.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Muttly said:


> lol you weren't a 90's teenager then?, this is when Peter Andre was big. He was very famous, not so much now.


No, I was a nineties grannie:smile: My first grandchild was born in 91.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

Muttly said:


> lol you weren't a 90's teenager then?, this is when Peter Andre was big. He was very famous, not so much now.


I was in the latter half and remember him being far more famous for his six pack than his music!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

negative creep said:


> I was in the latter half and remember him being far more famous for his six pack than his music!


I googled him and all I could find was that he was married to that ugly model with the spots, Katie something.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I was a 90's child yet never heard of Peter A. :blink:

I agree with the charity adverts, I hate them ........ it's like they are trying to make you feel bad for having access to clean water, food, clothes, an education, are lucky that you aren't made to marry as a child etc etc etc. 

I will probably get yelled at here but as far as the African etc countries of X number of children die because of lack of food, well how about giving the adults contraception instead?
The more children get 'saved' the less food there will be and once a child has been saved where is the food that was lacking suddenly going to appear so they don't end up in the same situation again? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> I was a 90's child yet never heard of Peter A. :blink:
> 
> I agree with the charity adverts, I hate them ........ it's like they are trying to make you feel bad for having access to clean water, food, clothes, an education, are lucky that you aren't made to marry as a child etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


I won't yell. I suggested the same thing myself a couple of years ago, why do they keep having children they can't afford to feed? I got told they can't help it because they either don't have access to contraception (well keep your knickers on then) or it is a religious thing to have loads of kids. So if a Catholic family parade their ten kids on the telly and tell us we have to feed them because they are not allowed to stop having them, that's ok is it? I wouldn't pay for contraception though; I would give freely for them to be sterilised.

There are a couple I give to - Centrepoint, Dogs Trust and the Donkey Sanctuary. I would love to save the tigers but not convinced the money will go to them.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> I was a 90's child yet never heard of Peter A. :blink:
> 
> I agree with the charity adverts, I hate them ........ it's like they are trying to make you feel bad for having access to clean water, food, clothes, an education, are lucky that you aren't made to marry as a child etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


That is a very simplistic and "first world" type view in my opinion. By having more children in countries / areas with high infant mortality rates you are increasing the likelihood of survivors who will be able to look after the home / you in your old age. Or that is the most common reason that I have heard when living in / working in / visiting various places. There are some very harsh realities for so many folk out there.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

The first time I heard of Pete Andre was when the DJ played Mysterious Girl at my wedding in '96. I had no clue who he was  Fast forward to a few years later when he was on I'm a celeb in the Jungle with Katie P.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

On a side note who actually buys Iceland crap anyway? I bet it tastes as plastic as it looks.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> That is a very simplistic and "first world" type view in my opinion. By having more children in countries / areas with high infant mortality rates you are increasing the likelihood of survivors who will be able to look after the home / you in your old age. Or that is the most common reason that I have heard when living in / working in / visiting various places. There are some very harsh realities for so many folk out there.


It's been a long time since school, but we did learn that contraception was neither easily available or particular acceptable in some areas

I don't have any issue with the adverts, but I do worry that more money is going to corrupt government than the people who need it so desperately, same with UK aid


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Contraception is seen as a bad thing in many areas, a lot of the time because the Catholic church exerts a strong influence. Plus, if you rely on children to help with the family's income and there's a high mortality rate then you're going to have many. 

We're not talking that long ago that it was happening here, what 50 years since the pill became widely available. We're not as far advanced as we like to think we are.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> That is a very simplistic and "first world" type view in my opinion. By having more children in countries / areas with high infant mortality rates you are increasing the likelihood of survivors who will be able to look after the home / you in your old age. Or that is the most common reason that I have heard when living in / working in / visiting various places. There are some very harsh realities for so many folk out there.


So how do they get to old age if they are all starving?



Iheartcats said:


> On a side note who actually buys Iceland crap anyway? I bet it tastes as plastic as it looks.


Some of their stuff is quite good actually, but not the ready meals. Mind you, no ready meals are all that good.



Nicky10 said:


> Contraception is seen as a bad thing in many areas, a lot of the time because the Catholic church exerts a strong influence. Plus, if you rely on children to help with the family's income and there's a high mortality rate then you're going to have many.
> 
> We're not talking that long ago that it was happening here, what 50 years since the pill became widely available. We're not as far advanced as we like to think we are.


What was happening here? There were contraceptives before the pill, you know. Even in medieval times they had figured out various ways to prevent having children. Since the catholic church's teaching is to have sex only to produce children, the lack of contraception hardly applies does it?

If someone were to come on this forum and say they had bought a dog but knew they couldn't afford to feed it, everyone would be jumping down their throats and calling them selfish. I see no reason why it should be so acceptable for them to have children they can't afford to feed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> On a side note who actually buys Iceland crap anyway? I bet it tastes as plastic as it looks.


My grandmother buys food from Iceland sometimes. I think she goes there mainly for icecream........ last time I tried any (though we are talking a good 10 years ago) it did taste nice. Might be different now though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lots of things can annoy me.

But at the moment a silly thing I know but the word is *CHRISTMAS *not Crimbo


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> So how do they get to old age if they are all starving?
> 
> Some of their stuff is quite good actually, but not the ready meals. Mind you, no ready meals are all that good.
> 
> ...


Im catholic although not totally practicing. I can confirm that the church dosnt teach that sex is only allowed for the making of children. Basically they believe that we should not interfere with Gods way so should not stop the possibility of life by using contraception although the natural family planning method is allowed where you avoid sex when you know you ovulating (obviously risky).

I married in the Catholic church and attended classes which basically said that sex should be a part of a loving marriage not only for children, although the church does expect Catholic married couples to have children so this may be the reason why Africans feel the need. Although to be honest regardless of religion lots of us do have a need for children where ever you were born or live.

Lots of modern Catholics do use contraception now though me included.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Amazing Grace.

No one knows who the hell she is or why she's supposed to be so bloody amazing.:mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> So how do they get to old age if they are all starving?


In many places not very many get to old age at all. In Afghanistan for instance an estimated 7% of all live births do not reach one year of age (2013 stats) and almost 26% do not survive 5 years - of those that do reach one year of age then five years of age many do not survive into adulthood, never mind old age. The average life expectancy is 59 years of age; up from 42 years of age about ten years ago. To me that all signifies a desperate struggle for survival - and it is a struggle when you meet / see them and their lives. Many of the Afghans I met simply wanted to have enough children that they and their farm would be tended in old age. If that meant having child after child until enough boys were produced then that was what was done.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

porps said:


> with regards to the would have/would of gripe.. i personally say would've or would'a.. "i would'a done it if i would've known".. might sound like of to some people  Now i know it annoys people i'm gonna do it more!


I think almost everyone I know says it so it sounds like would of or woulda. Even me and yet if I write it it's would have. Not going to change the way I speak, sorry folks.

People stopping dead in front of me bugs the hell out of me. As do people who stop in the stupidest of places and block them. Like right in the doorway or right in front of an escalator. Move out of the f*cking way!!

People (usually mothers with trolleys) taking up the entire pavement and giving me filthy looks when I refuse to walk in the road to allow them to continue walking 3 abreast. I have just as much right to be on the pavement as they do.

People who can't get off their phone long enough to pay at a checkout or whatever. It's rude and there's usually no need for it at all. The world won't end if your gossip has to wait another five minutes.

People forcing everyone else on the bus or train to listen to their music. Headphones are there for a reason, use them.

Scaremongering. Whether it's over weather conditions, dog attacks, crime or whatever. Too many people seem to live in absolute terror, seeing terrible danger around every corner and want you to do the same.

I'm feeling very intolerant today, I think I'll stop there.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I loathe chewing gum, for the mess it makes and seeing people stood smacking their lips and chewing away, I also have an irrational hate of the takeaway coffee culture that we seem to have embraced from america of people wandering around with huge pots of stinking scolding coffee, are 'you' really that busy that you can't stop for 5 minutes to sit down and drink a cup of coffee or yaknow have one at home before you leave the house :incazzato: it may just be my problem though as I was brought up not to stroll round eating and drinking as it's bad mannered and rude, but still all those cups being thrown out and filling up rubbish dumps


Whenever I see people chewing gum, I have this picture in my head of cows chewing cud in a field! I hate it so much that I do not let my daughter have it and tell her what it reminds me of! :nono:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> I thought of something else haha.
> 
> Lots of grammatical errors annoy me but the worst is when people say pacific when they mean specific!!


Then when you say "What's the ocean got to do with what you are talking about?", they look at you as if you are the one in the wrong!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

A) Chewing gum
B) young lads walking round with their jeans halfway down their backsides! I don't want to see what brand of pants you're wearing and who cares if they are Calvin Kleins! (Not that I look that closely!) 
C) Bad manners :incazzato:


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Little things I can usually ignore...unless I'm having a bad day - then it could be anything! .

But things which _always_ get to me are:

Racism/Ethnocentrism/Prejudice/Bigotry - I just don't understand why anyone would dislike (or fear?) another person just because they are 'different' in some way to them.

Patronising people who shout down anyone who doesn't agree with their point of view.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> I thought of something else haha.
> 
> Lots of grammatical errors annoy me but the worst is when people say pacific when they mean specific!!


Oooh, you just reminded me of one of MY pet hates - people who just can't (or won't!) pronounce the word 'nuclear' correctly! :mad2:

I mean, how hard can it be, each phonetic syllable is even a real word in it's own right (and the second one is even spelt right as part of the whole word!) - 'new-clear' - so all you have to do is run them together into one word... 

Instead, they insist on using something which, when transcribed, should probably be written more like 'nuk-illa', and sounds not only as if the second half of the word briefly got lost somewhere between larynx and lips, but also like a second rate villain from a third rate kids show - Power Rangers, maybe. :thumbdown:

At one time I thought it was mainly an American thing (especially as they can't pronouce 'aluminium' either ), but recently I seem to have encountered a rash of otherwise seemingly intelligent Brits recently who suffer from this mispronunciation, and _it really does my nut!_ :incazzato:

...and relax!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

My washing machine full of soaking wet unrinsed washing has just blown up on me.
Boy am I mad:angry: :angry: :incazzato:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

A late addition but an enormous bugbear of mine - people who say things like 'I'm a little bit OCD (lol)' because they like a clean house or happen to keep their CDs well organised or something. Having no understanding of how crippling OCD can be, which doesn't necessarily manifest itself through cleaning and order anyway. 
Which brings me to virtually anything shown on tv with Obsessive Compulsive or Hoarders/Hoarding in the title. They're thinly disguised freakshows and it angers me that someone's sheer bloody misery is put out there for entertainment.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

picaresque said:


> A late addition but an enormous bugbear of mine - people who say things like 'I'm a little bit OCD (lol)' because they like a clean house or happen to keep their CDs well organised or something. Having no understanding of how crippling OCD can be, which doesn't necessarily manifest itself through cleaning and order anyway.
> Which brings me to virtually anything shown on tv with Obsessive Compulsive or Hoarders/Hoarding in the title. They're thinly disguised freakshows and it angers me that someone's sheer bloody misery is put out there for entertainment.


Fully agree with you there.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

-= Hidden Content =- :incazzato:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

The fact that everyone thinks its cool to call me a n***er when i have known them for two minutes.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh oh and when people use the word ironic wrong.
Running out of toilet paper isnt ironic.
Stress relief candles burning down your house is ironic.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seriously, I can say pacifically but ask me to say it properly and you'll get spepificly or something similar. I have no idea why but I cannot get it out right for the life of me. I struggle with ambulance and binoculars too. They want to come out as ambliance and binoclears, I have to really think about them to say them properly lol.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Holtie said:


> A) Chewing gum
> B) young lads walking round with their jeans halfway down their backsides! I don't want to see what brand of pants you're wearing and who cares if they are Calvin Kleins! (Not that I look that closely!)
> C) Bad manners :incazzato:


The jeans one really bugs me. I get this urge to run up behind them and either pull them down or pull them right up and give them a wedgie


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

People.......... People really annoy me full stop...............................


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Samara said:


> The jeans one really bugs me. I get this urge to run up behind them and either pull them down or pull them right up and give them a wedgie


Me too.  In fact, I have been known to do it to young lads at work just because I can't stand looking at their undies (or even, on one occasion, a bare arse as said young chap reached into the fridge for something!!!!!). If I didn't strongly suspect that I would get arrested for it, I would probably risk doing it outside work as well.


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Seriously, I can say pacifically but ask me to say it properly and you'll get spepificly or something similar. I have no idea why but I cannot get it out right for the life of me. I struggle with ambulance and binoculars too. They want to come out as ambliance and binoclears, I have to really think about them to say them properly lol.


I have real difficulty with submarine and, if I don't think about it and say it slowly and deliberately, I say sumbarine! I used to sing along to Yellow Submarine as a child and always sang sumbarine then.

Luckily it is not a word I need to use too often nowadays.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I struggle with 'Origin'  I was forever saying "Xmen Oranges" when the movie was out. I annoy myself lol.

I also can't get out my head that it isn't 'Walking the Dead' my hubby watches 'The Walking Dead' and 'Waking the Dead' my brain just seems to like to tie them together.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

AnimalzRock said:


> Me too.  In fact, I have been known to do it to young lads at work just because I can't stand looking at their undies (or even, on one occasion, a bare arse as said young chap reached into the fridge for something!!!!!). If I didn't strongly suspect that I would get arrested for it, I would probably risk doing it outside work as well.


In my young day, the boy would be the one to get arrested for indecent exposure. That doesn't seem to be a crime nowadays.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

My ruddy colleague or the silent brigade in general.

Decides he would 'quietly' gruff in what can only be described as a broom cupboard of an office and then once realising he had been rumbled declaring "Well I didn't think it would smell."

Really? Well unfortunately sir it did smell and given the lack of windows and available oxygen I would've hoped that maybe you would've excused yourself and hit the door and spare me the experience of working in a toxic environment. If I wanted to smell crap I would go to the Pathology Dept! 

Why do the silent brigade fake remorse? You know it's going to stink!


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

People eating with their mouth open.

At crossings with the lights, when you walk straight and everyone else cut right through you because they stood at the opposite side that they needed to be on at the other side so walk straight through you in the middle of the road. Really annoys me!

People who drag mud up my new stair carpet, I have a rule of shoes off at the front door... My oh is the worst offender, il never forget the day he took Riley out I mean he must have walked his through a swamp because he was muddy head to toe, I was hoovering the stairs and he comes in walks Riley up the stairs for a bath, I got so angry as the mud was so unreal and he could have picked him up and carried him to the bath, his clothes would have been easier to clean then the carpet! So u suppose il take that as disrespectful people that annoy me


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

its reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy annoying me that it's not the 19th today I can't believe I have to wait till then to have two weeks off...................................................


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Meezey said:


> its reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy annoying me that it's not the 19th today I can't believe I have to wait till then to have two weeks off...................................................


I hear ya! But I gotta wait until the 23rd....:scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

On that note it's not Friday yet and so I'm not in London


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Annoying me today: My IWC (can I use that?) is moping around scratching saying he is allergice to tinsel.


----------

